

The Lesser Depression - llambda
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/22/opinion/22krugman.html?src=ISMR_AP_LO_MST_FB

======
smashing
I wonder what the government should do to generate revenue from
entrepreneurial sources? Maybe have a Value Added Tax to Angel Investor funds
of a small percent, say 30%, to help stabilize the market.

